# UTV talk & 13434



## aslan (6 Aug 2010)

Hi,
I am thinking of switching my phone to UTV for the free evening & weekend calls to the UK & Ireland and am just wondering if anyone is using 13434 for international calls with UTV talk as UTV's site says
'It is not possible to make a call over another provider`s network. '


----------



## jigsaw (8 Aug 2010)

im not using 13434 service but i have been with UTV for many years, we rent our phone line from them, as well as internet calls.

They provide a superb service compared to all the orher broadband provides i have tried.


----------



## Speedwell (8 Aug 2010)

jigsaw said:


> im not using 13434 service but i have been with UTV for many years, we rent our phone line from them, as well as internet calls.
> 
> They provide a superb service compared to all the orher broadband provides i have tried.


 
+1 Same for me. Sthg extra special would want to come along for me to change from UTV.


----------



## ardmacha (19 Aug 2010)

I use Telesavers for Intl calls with the UTV service.


----------



## amtc (23 Aug 2010)

If you use any re-seller carrier access/selection codes are banned.


----------



## MB05 (23 Aug 2010)

Can you not use the 'other operators number' they list instead of the 13434?

[broken link removed]


----------



## SparkRite (24 Aug 2010)

amtc said:


> If you use any re-seller carrier access/selection codes are banned.


 
Open to correction here, but I thought it was illegal to prevent carrier preselection.

Not sure where I read it, but sure I did somewhere.


----------



## Joe Q Public (24 Aug 2010)

That only applies if you are with Eircom.


----------



## amtc (25 Aug 2010)

Nope, applies with any who offer line rental (trust me, I know what I'm talking about!)


----------

